# Мой  долгий путь излечения хронической (около 10 лет) болезни мышц спины



## Ольга 0908 (6 Фев 2021)

Меня зовут Ольга Илюхина.
Привет всем! Я и города Сызрань Самарской области.У меня боли начались где в 2010 году( сначала меня сильно продуло,левую сторону лопатку и грудь спереди ,как кол вставили кондиционером в машине, но была финаминальная жара в тот год и я продолжала ездить с кондером на минимуме самом, а из машины выходишь ,а там плюс 40) с этого момента начались мои боли, но они давольно таки подающиеся мазям,физ процедурам, но со временем они стали нарастать,появляться все чаще и чаще,начались жутки ПА ,которые меня жутко мучили,я постоянно вызывала скорую.я не понимала что со мной происходит. Ближе к 2013 году я уже стала походить на со стороны на "сумашедшую" ,потому что ПА были зверские и случались там где им захочется. Особенно сильны они были на след день после употребления алкоголя. Но получается ,чтоб хоть как то избавиться от этого состояния и раслабиться ,я выпивала алкоголь, мышцы сначала раслаблялись, а потом был зверский отходняк на след день ,буквально от литра пива. В 2013 году я попала в аварию, не пострадала визуально,но была хлыстовая травма,меня бросило вперед резко и потом назад и мышцы шейно грудного отдела все спазмировались.я несколько часов не могла разогнуться. Врачи сказала травмы нет и отправили домой. После этого мои мышцы болели все с большей переодичностью и силой, я искала разные методы лечения, побывала и у костоправов и мануалов( от них мне еще хуже становилось), у массажистов ,у бабок ,физ процедуры и т.п, была в клинике колягина в Лазоревском,в Самаре ,в Тольятте,много где. Но моя проблема не решалась. Ближе к 2016 наверное году боли стали практически ежедневными, а в 2018 году в ноябре я уже могла спать от боли по 3-4 часа. В левой половине тела спины как будто появился еще один скелет,только не из костей,а из мышц и сверху залит "цементом". При вращении грудной клеткой были такие стуки как будто плиты какие то друг об друга стукаются ,плюс прохрусты,люди пугались когда я так делала, и при вращении плечами по 20-30 стуков хрустов ,которые были слышны всем. Плюс ко всему этому дикие боли, ПА такие как между небом и землей, начала отниматься рука и заклинивать нога, плюс ко всему в то время ноябрь 2018 начались дикие запоры,извиняюсь за подробности( но весь унитаз после похода в туалет был в крови,я не понимала что со мной происходит) врачи говорили-здорова. Пей антидеприсанты все пройдет. Один "лучший " врач в мое городе на платном приеме сказал привыкайте жить с этой болью, я была в бешенстве,в отчаяние и у меня возникло дикое желание бороться за свою жизнь,за свое здоровье. Мой полноценный и очень долгий и тяжелый путь лечения начался с февраля 2019 года в г.казань у Р.Р. Ямбаева. С периодичностью раз в полтора месяца я ездила домой дней на 10. Первые 2 месяца лечения мы делали 2 прессуры в день по часу, я вообще ничего не чувствовала,никакой боли,просто лежала и не понимала,почему другим больно на прессуре, но оказывается мой фиброзный каркас просто окаменел. Низ спины через пару месяцев пробился и со временем уже не помню сколько перестал беспокоить,стал мягким, перестала клинить нога,ушли запоры и болезненные месячные. Но вот шейно грудной отдел у меня просто напрочь был как единое целое. Мышцы не выполняли каждая свою фунцию, а ходили единым блоком ,когда через пол года наверно где то сняли каркас из фиброза внутри оказали жгуты,очень много они стучали друг об друга и об ребра при прессуре, мы их кололи обычным физ раствором,разрывали спайки, игла хрустела везде там , боли я не ощущала совсем при обколах. Так же кололи декс но совсем мало ,пришли к выводу что и разрывы спаек внутри мышцы обычным физ раствором дают шикарные результаты и без побочек. Декс не советую никому! Били били эти канаты окаменелые,потом начали вылазить какие то шары окастенелые то тут то там, я стала как погрямушка. К декабрю 2019 разбили эти канаты и шары и я думала что все я вылечелась и я уехала домой. Был перерыв прессур пол года. Но когда я работала с поднятыми руками ,у меня начиналось сильное напряжение от левой лопатки центра и уходило в трапецию и чуть чуть в шею. Ближе к июню я опять вернулась в Казань и мы продолжили прессуры ,добрались до более глубоких слоев ,а там тоже струны и шарики ,но конечно не канаты и шары как это было в поверхностных слоях. Лечение это очень долгое,если болезнь запущена как у меня десятилетием. Но все расслаивается, раскалывается,рассасывается постепенно  . Это очень тяжелый и долгий и мучительный путь лечения,но верный. Когда все просто окаменелое на мой взгляд нужно делать прессуры ,без растяжек и упражнений,потому что от них становится хуже. В начале лечения я много раз пыталась заниматься йогой,упражнениями на растяжку и др ,но это давало дикие обострения. На каком то этапе появилось больше подвижности в тканях и организм сам захотел тянуться и я уже чувствовала облегчение после занятий . И вот тут уже важно делать прессуры и стабильно заниматься регулярными упражнениями,которые для организма  комфортны и не вызывают боли . Мне пришлось перепробовать много упражнений прежде чем найти свои . Так же прогресс усилился после того как я поменяла питание ,исключила сахар, мучное, жаренное, свинину, консерванты. теперь я вновь здоровый человек, конечно уже с совершенно другим мировозрением и отношением к своему здоровью. Желаю всем здоровья и терпения! Очень благодарна Ямбаеву Рафаэлю Рифатовичу (г Казань) за труды и старания!


----------



## Kris 911 (29 Апр 2021)

Так а какой диагноз все таки у вас?  Я чето его не нашла.


----------



## Лапушка70 (11 Сен 2021)

Я сейчас у Ямбаева Р.Р. лечусь), у меня фиброз в районе седалищного бугра, внутренней стороны ноги и промежности в районе прикрепления мышц к костям. Локализация фиброза в этих местах редко встречается, тут нужны мягкие техники. Есть и фиброз в районе тазобедренного и крестца. Там он почти не болит в обычной жизни, но при прессуре, конечно, чувствуется и  перекатывается место с хрустом. Врач - мастер всех техник. Нашла благодаря этому форуму! Спасибо ему)

Врач говорит, что важно в обычной жизни следить, чтобы больные места не напрягать, например, при стрессе. Все мы напрягаем разные места. И не замечаем этого. Или когда холодно, напрягаем одним те же места. Следить и не допускать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2021)

Еще болит или уже нет?


----------



## Лапушка70 (13 Сен 2021)

Проведено 10 сеансов на сегодняшний день. Это приблизительно четвертая часть от предполагаемого количества. Боль снижается волнообразно. Например, послеи2 и 3 сеанса стало значительно лучше. Боль менее интенсивная, и как бы стала из более концентрированной " растекаться", т.е. чувствоваться как отек, синяк, а не больная кость( грызущее мучительное ощущение). До лечения я не была уверена, что смогу работать. Теперь сомнений нет, работаю).

Где сильнее фиброз, может почти не болеть, а где только начинается, вот там сильно. В некоторых местах фиброз в обычной жизни не болит, при миопрессуры болит. И наоборот. В жизни болит, при массаже ненамного сильнее. Загадки организма

Доктор Ступин, могу я вам задать один вопрос по упражнениям? Инструктор дал упражнения на стабилизацию КПС ( там артроз), гипермобильность. И велел напрягать кроме ягодичных мышц и крестца ещё и больные фиброзные места в районе седалищного бугра и промежности. Эти упражнения очень помогли стабилизировать КПС и накачать б.ягодичные, стал ровнее таз и почти перестала хрустеть КПС. Но вот для фиброза полезно ли такое напряжение? При выполнении, конечно, напрягаются мышцы таза и фиброзные в том числе. Но можно и дополнительно с усилием их напрячь...стоит ли?

Якобы улучшается микроциркуляции в больных местах. 3 врача, у которых я была, тоже велят делать не растяжку, а закачку. Гипермобильность суставов поставили в институте ревматологии в Москве.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2021)

Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Проведено 10 сеансов на сегодняшний день. Это приблизительно четвертая часть от предполагаемого количества. Боль снижается волнообразно. Например, послеи2 и 3 сеанса стало значительно лучше. Боль менее интенсивная, и как бы стала из более концентрированной " растекаться", т.е. чувствоваться как отек, синяк, а не больная кость( грызущее мучительное ощущение). До лечения я не была уверена, что смогу работать. Теперь сомнений нет, работаю).


А подвижность в суставе ограничена?
Если сесть на стол, как в детстве с висящими ногами недостающими до пола и покрутить ногами по очереди влево и вправа, как маятником-есть разница в подвижности?



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Где сильнее фиброз, может почти не болеть, а где только начинается, вот там сильно. В некоторых местах фиброз в обычной жизни не болит, при миопрессуры болит. И наоборот. В жизни болит, при массаже ненамного сильнее. Загадки организма
> 
> Доктор Ступин, могу я вам задать один вопрос по упражнениям? Инструктор дал упражнения на стабилизацию КПС ( там артроз), гипермобильность. И велел напрягать кроме ягодичных мышц и крестца ещё и больные фиброзные места в районе седалищного бугра и промежности. Эти упражнения очень помогли стабилизировать КПС и накачать б.ягодичные, стал ровнее таз и почти перестала хрустеть КПС. Но вот для фиброза полезно ли такое напряжение? При выполнении, конечно, напрягаются мышцы таза и фиброзные в том числе. Но можно и дополнительно с усилием их напрячь...стоит ли?


Напрягать надо. Не надо "рвать" через не могу.



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Якобы улучшается микроциркуляции в больных местах. 3 врача, у которых я была, тоже велят делать не растяжку, а закачку. Гипермобильность суставов поставили в институте ревматологии в Москве.


В больном суставе тоже гипермобильность?


----------



## Лапушка70 (15 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, именно в больном тазобедренном суставе гипермобильность, и в пояснице. Часто хочется вправить, вытянуть,вставить сустав на место.Когда начала делать упражнения, значительно уменьшилось это неудобство. Тем более с правой стороны такого нет.Двигаются со стола вбок свисающие ноги одинаково.

Врач объясняет это слабостью связочного аппарата и периартрозом. Диагноз по УЗИ мышц - оссофицирующий тендиноз многих мышц таза, кроме больших ягодичных. Они в норме, потому, что, наверное, мало работали. А другие мышцы, работающие вместо них, больны. Их и лечу, фиброз тоже некоторых мышц УЗИ написало. На МРТ 1,5 Тесла ничего плохого не наблюдается. УЗИ смотрел специалист на хорошем аппарате


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2021)

Лапушка70 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, именно в больном тазобедренном суставе гипермобильность, и в пояснице. Часто хочется вправить, вытянуть,вставить сустав на место.Когда начала делать упражнения, значительно уменьшилось это неудобство. Тем более с правой стороны такого нет.Двигаются со стола вбок свисающие ноги одинаково.


Значит не кости, а мышцы.



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Врач объясняет это слабостью связочного аппарата и периартрозом. Диагноз по УЗИ мышц - оссофицирующий тендиноз многих мышц таза, кроме больших ягодичных. Они в норме, потому, что, наверное, мало работали. А другие мышцы, работающие вместо них, больны. Их и лечу, фиброз тоже некоторых мышц УЗИ написало. На МРТ 1,5 Тесла ничего плохого не наблюдается. УЗИ смотрел специалист на хорошем аппарате


То есть диагноз есть и лечение есть!
Ждем окончания лечения.


----------



## Лапушка70 (15 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, месяца 3-4. 3 раза в неделю. Рада вашей поддержке и объяснению. Консультации, даже заочные, поднимают веру в себя  и показывают пути к выздоровлению!


----------

